# Rent of 1 acre paddock - price?



## Lottyhorse (13 August 2009)

Hello All

Can you give me your thoughts on whether you think £75 per calendar month is good value for the following:

1 acre paddock, grass is ok currently, not overly lush and I wouldn't want it to be.
Post and rail fenced with good gates.
Stable in field acting as shelter (good condition).
Water supplied by bowser, but close to hand.
Riding track around paddock and neighbouring paddocks.
About 1/3 acre of grass area where you can ride/lunge.
No electric.
Secure tack room.
No covered space for Hay/Feed, so would need to buy pallets/tarp/lockable unit etc.
Need to pick own poo, but poo cart emptied monthly.
Ok hacking area, but quite a lot of road work.
Laid back landlord, visting own horse one a day.
10 min drive from home, on way to work.
Area - Norfolk.

Horse would live out 24/7 and is a good doer, we'd hack mainly, with a bit of schooling in field or grassed area.

Landlord says his cob and section A grazing on the neighbouring similar sized paddock, haven't needed feeding since May.  Both look just right, not too fat or thin.

Good value or not?

Thanks.


----------



## tinker88 (13 August 2009)

well i pay £20 per week for a stable, all year grazing, water, arena, and choice of 2 7 acre fields, and inc hay. some storage for feed and bedding etc, all on a small private (4 stables) yard ... so to me its not great value, but it depends where you live, what your local livery yards cost, and livery yards can be bitchy. who will u ride with. what happens if teh field - cos it will turn to mud in winter?


----------



## cellie (13 August 2009)

Sounds very reasonable for norfolk.Only thing that would  put me off is no electric.Our area is £20  to £30 per week depending on facilities.


----------



## Lottyhorse (13 August 2009)

Thanks tinker and cellie.  I want to be able to do my own thing so a livery yard isn't that attractive.  DIY livery ranges from £20 - £30/week around here, with no extras such as hay or bedding. Part livery is from £60/week.

I'm happy with minimum facilities as long as the basics are there in the grazing and hacking.  Horse should be happy, out 24/7, I would have to tackle the mud of course like you mention cellie, as 1 acre isn't a huge amount for all year round grazing.


----------



## Lottyhorse (13 August 2009)

Sorry, it was tinker who mentioned the mud!


----------



## amandaco2 (13 August 2009)

ive foudn it varies alot!
eg £30 week for 4 acre field that needs loads of work on fencing, with poor access, menage, busy roads, run down shelter,water pipe.

to £10week per horse for 12 acres, with decent hacking, grass schooling area, hosepipe, shelter.


----------



## Lottyhorse (13 August 2009)

It seems to be towards the top end of what you descibe money wise around here.  Not a lot of grazing land around I suppose in this area.  Even the livey yeards don't have a huge amount for the number of animals they take.


----------



## CeeBee (13 August 2009)

I pay £100 per calendar month for 2 acres all to myself with excellent off road hacking. Owner on site, but doesn't have horses so not involved, but good for security. Adequate field shelter. No electricity. Water from refilling trough. 2 lockable storage sheds. Price stays the same whether I have one horse or 10 (I wish). Basically it is mine to do whatever I want with and is the next best thing to owning my own field.


----------



## M_G (13 August 2009)

Nope I would pay no more than £30 a month for it... I had a 5 acre paddock with exactly the same as you have plus barn for £50 a month on the Cambs/Lincs border


----------



## cellie (13 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Thanks tinker and cellie.  I want to be able to do my own thing so a livery yard isn't that attractive.  DIY livery ranges from £20 - £30/week around here, with no extras such as hay or bedding. Part livery is from £60/week.

I'm happy with minimum facilities as long as the basics are there in the grazing and hacking.  Horse should be happy, out 24/7, I would have to tackle the mud of course like you mention cellie, as 1 acre isn't a huge amount for all year round grazing. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Whereabouts are you in norfolk Im  near gt yarmouth.Im diy which I prefer .I rent two smallish paddocks which lets me rest  one every two weeks I bring my mare in for  5 to 6  hours a day to make sure I have plenty of grass.I have use of sand school ,water from hose ,electric ,store  room and lockable tack room, toilet facilities , hose for washing horse and jumping paddock .We  are few mins from woods lots of stubble fields and one  bridlepath.I pay £126  as I have  2 paddocks but  its normally £95.Very little mud.Like you I prefer to do my own thing. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I think we have vacancies .


----------



## Lottyhorse (14 August 2009)

Thanks cellie.  I live in Norwich, the paddock in question is less than a 10 minute drive away and to be honest that is one of the big attractions.  Gt Yar might be a bit too far as I work full time, have a child/partner etc.  Thanks for mentioning your place though.


----------



## Lottyhorse (14 August 2009)

M_G, I think you had a good deal.  If I'm totally honest I think £75/month is a bit much for it, £50 maybe, I would be willing to pay that amount becasue of it's closeness to home.


----------



## solstice07 (3 June 2013)

Hello! I think that's a brilliant price and I was wondering if you had any space at all, I'm desperately looking for a field that I can move my mare and foal to as their in desperate need of grass! Please give me a ring at any time on 07584568407 many thanks!


----------



## noodle_ (3 June 2013)

i paid £120 a month for a 1(ish!) acre field.....no shelter, was water - did my own poo picking etc (2 horses @ 60 a month each)

tbh it was worth every penny as it was secure and fantastic grazing.....

so yes i think thats a good deal


----------



## WelshD (3 June 2013)

I dont think its worth it personally as I dont pay much more and get a lot more (if that makes sense)

BUT these things are worth whatever someone will pay for them, you are getting a couple of helpful things as part of the deal such as the muck removal and water bowser

If its enough land, close and has decent quality fencing then you have to ask yourself is having your 'own' place worth it and whether you would get anything better


----------



## windand rain (3 June 2013)

It is a bit expensive but if it is what you want then it will be worth it
I paid 10 pounds per acre per month and always have round here so 70 for 7 acres
I now pay per horse which is still reasonable at 10 per horse per week 
facilities are grass in divided paddock mains electric fences, post and rails ring fence, essential for houdini pony, water and a stable for storage which given an accident or illness could be used to house a horse. I look after the grass really well do the field maintenance fertilise and weedkill as appropriate for my ponies it is about 10 minutes from home my biggest expense is the fuel in the car back and forward which adds 20 per week to the horse costs


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 June 2013)

This thread is nearly 4 years old...........


----------

